# Ford 1210 Tires



## JALaswellSr (Aug 21, 2011)

My son has a 1985 Ford 1210 with 4WD which he uses in his automotive shop as well as to maintain his 3 acres.

In his shop he would like to use Turf Tires. Were turf tires available on the 4 wheel drive model of this tractor. The AG tires are 5X12 on the front and 20X8-10 on the rear.

TractorData.com lists the Turf tires as 20X8-10 on the front and 29X12-15 on the rear.

So the main question is are the turf tires Sized to work with 4 wheel drive?

If so, does anyone know where wheels for turf tires are available, Used or New.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes you can get turf tires for a four wheel drive. I believe Tractordata is corrrect in their tires sizes, you will need to get new wheels from what I can gather. Check this site out, it's a New Holland dealer parts page. You can see that the turf tires need a different rim / wheel. 


https://webparts.pvassociates.net/cnh/webparts_mobile/figureparts.php?ModelID=422&FigureID=41385

Once you decide if you want to go to the expense of changing over, I'm sure you can buy the rims, then source the tires separately. I think Carlisle sells those tires, but I'm sure there are many others. 
Good luck


----------

